# Handlers...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For working dog handlers, here's a question I haven't seen:

What are YOU looking at when the decoy and dog are doing their thing? Are you focused on the dog kicking the decoy across the field, are you looking at the decoy working the dog to its last nerve? What would you do if the worst case event took place and your dog was tuning up the decoy and it wasn't in the script!?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I try to look at the ground while handling, and just post up. I tend to bark orders at the decoys instead of letting them work, so I have to stare at the ground to shut up. 

What would I do worst case event? Well, one of my dogs broke a bungee while backtied and while being worked without a sleeve in sight, so I outed him like I would any other time during training. 

Same dog broke a long down recently and went after his favorite bad guy (who is also my best friend). It absolutely mortified and embarrassed me. This was the first time this dog broke a command and ignored commands. There was no recall, no down, no slowing down period. My buddy grabbed a leg sleeve that was near by as my dog was charging...unfortunately, my dog could care less for a sleeve. He initially thought he broke his arm, but was worried more about his new shirt that got tore up. No serious injury, but I still feel horrible about it. He says he deserved it and can't believe it didnt happen sooner. He's always pissing my dog off at inappropriate times. Like during a long down while my back is turned.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

One, the other, or both. I guess it depends what's going on at the time. I typically film about 80-90% of the work the dog does with the helper or anything new. 

On that last part, aside from the obvious I'll refrain from answering it further if you don't mind.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I am watching both my dog and the helper and I am always ready to step in if I need to gain control at any time. Handlers should always being paying attention to what is going on in front of them.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pie hole shut - eyes and ears open!!


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

As a fairly new Protection Handler I was very involved in with my dog during protection. After I was politely told by our TD to shut up and pay attention, I now watch my dog and the helper, doing my best to read his drives and watch the helper to learn as much as I can from the sleeve side. We also try to film as much as we can in all phases, video doesn't lie.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Before we run a session, the handler, helper and 3rd person get on the same page of what is being worked and what approach to use and everyone's role. After that each party does their parts. Any mistakes by any party are pointed out, after the session there is a informal debrief and next session is planned.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Tracey Hughes said:


> I am watching both my dog and the helper and I am always ready to step in if I need to gain control at any time. Handlers should always being paying attention to what is going on in front of them.


I too am watching and sometimes go off into the other dimension, club guest, watching the action. Being mindful of what my decoy is doing and how I can be helpful or just keep quiet are running 24/7. 

I also think handlers should be ready to step in a help the decoy if something goes wrong. Because I trust the guys who work my dogs, I don't have to worry about dog safety. I do want to know what is going on with the dog's nonverbal communications towards the decoy. Eyes open, calm on the bite and not typewritting the sleeve. Counter biting as to own the sleeve. :-k


----------



## Marcelo Villanueva (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Handlers...Here is a video example.*



Howard Gaines III said:


> I too am watching and sometimes go off into the other dimension, club guest, watching the action. Being mindful of what my decoy is doing and how I can be helpful or just keep quiet are running 24/7.
> 
> I also think handlers should be ready to step in a help the decoy if something goes wrong. Because I trust the guys who work my dogs, I don't have to worry about dog safety. I do want to know what is going on with the dog's nonverbal communications towards the decoy. Eyes open, calm on the bite and not typewritting the sleeve. Counter biting as to own the sleeve. :-k


 
In the Video is Tracey Hughes handling her SchH III dog

http://youtu.be/m9ih0GxiOWU

Tracey was working on maintaining attention and position; Tracey wanted to strictly focus on her dog, and not have to worry about the dog loosing control and possibly getting to the Helper. 

The group/club trains as a team in many ways....

If the dog is too strong to be handled by a handler there are many ways to proof exercises; without the dog realizing whos' on the line. 

This is the proofing stage of our training; before we secure the obedience position/exercise. 

Securement is actually a higher level of distraction; while trying to hold the dog back from staying into position and we want to see the dogs INTENTION to fight to stay in the positions commanded by the handler.

Cheers,
Chello...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Before we run a session, the handler, helper and 3rd person get on the same page of what is being worked and what approach to use and everyone's role. After that each party does their parts. Any mistakes by any party are pointed out, after the session there is a informal debrief and next session is planned.


This..


----------



## Marcelo Villanueva (Apr 8, 2012)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> This..


..this...what?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

That we do the same as Faisal.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Brian McQuain said:


> I try to look at the ground while handling, and just post up. I tend to bark orders at the decoys instead of letting them work, so I have to stare at the ground to shut up.


I commend you for noticing this. Ive seen a lot of handlers....even when they are decoys.....constantly bark orders and no one ever does it correctly........hmmmmm


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Howard Gaines III said:


> For working dog handlers, here's a question I haven't seen:
> 
> What are YOU looking at when the decoy and dog are doing their thing? Are you focused on the dog kicking the decoy across the field, are you looking at the decoy working the dog to its last nerve? What would you do if the worst case event took place and your dog was tuning up the decoy and it wasn't in the script!?


I guess it all depends....green dog vs green decoy, sea dog vs sea decoy, green dog vs sea decoy, sea dog vs green decoy....ya know.

In my case, with a sea dog....if its a green decoy, i just make sure the decoy is doing their job right. In training my K9 knows the game enough. Lets use confident, sure, proven biters help the decoys learn. Teach the decoys to read the dogs, when to turn it up, back it down. Along the same lines, if i see a green dog on a sea decoy, i trust the decoy knows what hes doing enough to not screw the pooch. I look for confidence, signs of weaknesses, strong points on the dog that we can keep growing. I look for certain ticks of the decoy that might cause the dog to react negatively. I look for a sure full bite. As far as training not going as scripted....haha we working with dogs....a lot of times things dont go as planned....dog handling is very dynamic. I try to start a training set with a goal in mind, and as long as the goal is reached, thats all i care about. Always try your best to end on a positive note.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> That we do the same as Faisal.


Cool Selena, great minds think alike


----------

